# Using lipsticks on clients?



## vintage (Jul 17, 2008)

makeup


----------



## frocher (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not an MA, but I would scoop it out, it would be more sanitary.


----------



## madame_morbid (Jul 17, 2008)

This should have been covered during your training...I see so many girls asking this and can't think why they've not already been taught this (not your fault if it hasn't btw), but you should be dispensing your lipsticks into a palette then using  a sanitised metal spatula/disposable plastic spatula to remove a small portion to a clean artists palette, or if you like to keep your lipsticks in the tube again just removing a portion to a palette with a spatula.  Never use your lip brush to dip into your products...you are right in thinking that it is unsanitary.

Hope that helps


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 30, 2008)

At counter we dip the lipsticks in alcohol and wipe them.

But if you choose to mush half into a pallette definately use a spatula to take it out, or you'll contaminate the L/S in the palette.


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with the spatula. I actually save old depotted MAC eyeshadow containers and squish some lipstick in there for my own use. The rest of the tube, I clean with alcohol after every use and use a spatula to scoop some out, then I touch the brush to the product on the spatula all I want since it's just going in the garbage later. Which also makes it a good idea to scoop tiny bits at a time, so you don't waste a huge amount each time you use a lipstick. Just make sure you either dip the spatula in alcohol or get a new one each time you go to scoop up more product (if you didn't get enough the first time).


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

I always just dip the lipstick in alcohol and wipe it...


----------

